# Italian cooking course...simply online!



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

Just a question....it's not commercial.....I'm just asking for a suggestion? Are you interested to online italian cooking course??? I'm Mik from Italy and I own a restaurant here.But I don't wanna be buried in my kitchen for all my life, that's why i'm wondering to realize this idea.A website in which you can find all you need....not just few recipes... You will find the answers to all your questions about Italian cooking, our culinary traditions, wines and olive oil. How to organize an italian dinner or party ecc. My answers will be just for you by email or messanger.And if you ask me to show you how to make something, i will answer by a webcam. Why I have had this idea? My girlfriend lives in Washington DC right now, and often she askes for recipes.And also a lot of american costumers of my restaurant ask me for cooking courses or recipes.
What do you think?

Mik


----------



## amcardon (Aug 30, 2005)

I would think that a one-on-one "course" would be a great idea. In my experience, getting help on one dish usually carries over into many more and I can really get a lot from that one demonstration... Good luck, I would love to see where you go with this!


----------



## mikefly (Jul 30, 2005)

if you need help with the site let me know!!!!!!!!


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

thanks Mikefly.....maybe I will,and i'll let you know? Do you know how built a good website? My brother in law works as a web master and next week end i'm going to meet him to expose my idea.By the way i'll let you know next steps...okay? 
Can I ask you what's your job and where are you from? 
Ciao


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

Ciao amcardon, of course i'll let you know next steps.


----------



## mikefly (Jul 30, 2005)

i am a chef and a webmaster lol so i can kind of help on both ends!!!!!and im a fat guy that loves pasta so its a trifecta(boy i hope i spelled that right lol)


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh good! Do you like italian cooking? what kind of pasta recipe you prefere? let's share our recipes....wan't you? (sorry if my english is not so good...okay? thanks)

Michele


----------



## mikefly (Jul 30, 2005)

id have to say any kindo of alfreado is good with me and umm load me up with some meat sauce ummmm dont think im a good one to be on an atkins diet lol hey who needs a skinny chef
sorry long day felling kind of silly lol


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

sorry but......I can't understand anything....Is it a your slang?HEHEHE It's too hard too me! What did you say?????


----------



## mikefly (Jul 30, 2005)

like i said i had a very long day and i was being silly
i love almost any italian!!!!!
and if your from italy then it will be me needing the recipes from you


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

of course! Ask me what you need Mike!


----------



## mikefly (Jul 30, 2005)

id like to learn to speak more italian if you can help me out there it would really reflect well on my presentation of dishes for now


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh, well.....it's harder than suggest some recipe...anyway..... We can try! DO you speak a little bit of italian? How can I help you?Typing in Italian? Or.... it should be better you come here for a little while? :beer:


----------



## pashon2cr8 (Sep 9, 2005)

Well mik as a student of the culinary arts right now who plans to go to Italy for my externship I would be interested in learning as much as i can before heading out there. I see it as a great idea. by the way what part of italy are you from. Ive done some research and from what ive read there was a comment on Italians agreeing on the Emilia-Romagna region on having some good food. what do you think of that, not to offend if your not from there. would appreciate your input. thanks


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi, well, I'm not from Emilia Romagna, and it's true....There you can eat,and drink very well.This region is situated on the seaside,so it's more appreciate for fish dishes!And in my opinion for you it's better to go there in summer.... It's so funny there....DISCOS, A LOT OF INTERESTING PEOPLE,GOOD FOOD,GIRLS.....
Not too far from the seaside there is a beatuful town there, BOLOGNA. HAve you ever eard LASAGNE ALLA BOLOGNESE? It's the typical dish there.... lasagne with a red sauce made of veil and pork meat,and also besciamella and parmesan. Another typical dish there is TORTELLINI.It's a kind of stuffed handmade paste with egg.Inside there's grated meat and ham and usually they're served like a soup with a vegetable broth and parmesan.
I'm from UMBRIA, very close to TUSCANY and ROME. My town is Perugia, and I can swear that you America love my region. And since it's close to Tuscany,there are really good wines here.And also, here there is the most important University of italian language for foreigners.
About food?Well, I don't thing that there's a place in Italy where you won't find good foods. But,of course,each region has its own typical products. Generally roasted meats,soups and seasoned cheeses and baked pasta dishes(lasagne,polenta...) in the north part of Italy; and fish dishes,fresh vegetables dishes and generally lighter dishes in the south. I'm from the centre of Italy so.... some form the south,some from the north. But also, my region is known for mushrooms,truffle and game (wildboar,hare and generally feathered game).
By the way, do not esitate to make me more questions about your curiosities.ANd let me know when you will come here,okay? And if you decide to make a visit in Umbria,well,Come to my restaurant.You will be my guest!

CIao
Mik


----------



## pashon2cr8 (Sep 9, 2005)

As much as I would like to go in the summer, my externship will take place september thru november. hows business whithin those months. Ive heard that some business close down for certain months.

About bologna, i had read up on it. We made the bolognese sauce a couple of days ago. Very tasty. and just yersterday we made some polenta hard and soft. that lasagna polenta sounds good.

well like i said i just started school so i dont have a resume, as i progress in school ill take some pictures of my products and work on my resume as i go along. Right now im just gathering as much information about Italy as I can. I do appreciate your input. and i will definetly take you up on your offer as a guest in your restaurant. Next year some time. Thanks again.


----------



## katgrant63 (Apr 16, 2006)

Mik, I'm 2nd generation Italian. My grandparents came here from Messina, Sicily. Unfortunately, I never had the chance to know them. They passed away before I was born. I would love to take cooking lessons from you. I think your idea is awesome. Please hurry! 

Kat Maulorico


----------

